# Welcome to the new support forum!



## YouriV

Hi all.

This is a new forum that we are very excited about. People who run a coffee business can use this forum to ask for advice. This can be about anything, from staff training to resourcing new suppliers.

We have a number of people who can really help you out with your questions and of course we are all very helpful people.

So please sign up if you do not have an account already, and fire away with your questions.

Looking forward to your questions.

Youri


----------



## Sammy

hi

I am starting my coffee import business/coffee beans/ from ethiopia to uk,its very good quality with nice price,its posible to supply large quantity as long as the customers need,,Being a washed coffee it gives a brighter cleaner cup. It has distinct fruit like acidity giving a pungent addition to the traditional winey Mocha taste. It has lots of body. Ethiopian Yirgecheffe is a very pleasant smooth wonderful tasting all day coffee. This coffee is highly recommended and once tried you are going to have to make a permanent space for this one in your cupboard. Remember our coffee is freshly roasted to order and is dispatched the same or next day to guarantee freshness.its greaty apriciate if you may give me some information advice/about how i can the customers who may buy from me here in uk??

thank you


----------



## Glenn

Welcome Sammy

Feel free to post a little about yourself and your company in the Introductions section of our site too


----------



## Gti6girl

Hi my name is Paula

i am currently looking at a property to open a small coffee bar but it has no water supply. What is the best sort of machine to get that doesnt need to be plummed into a mains water.

I really hope someone can help as I'm getting blurry eyed looking at all the different coffee machine sites.

Thank you in advance


----------



## funinacup

All machines can run from a water tank. For long term use you'd be better using a flojet system, but short term you can drop the water hose into a bucket using a non return valve on the end.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gti6girl

Thank you for your help


----------



## YouriV

Hi Paula,

You could also look at the La Spaziale S1 Armonia. This is a manual fill espresso machine. You can view it here for a bit more info: http://www.liminicoffee.co.uk/espresso_coffee_machines.html

Any questions feel free to send us an email.

Hope that helps,

Youri


----------

